# is there an app like cmd.exe for mac?



## CharlieJ (Aug 5, 2006)

Can I get an app that has exactly the same commands on cmd.exe for pc but on a mac?


----------



## Damrod (Aug 5, 2006)

Hm, for what purpose? If you just want an app that has command line functions, you can always go Terminal. Of course it's slightly different, as it's UNIX based. Although you could alter some configurations to let ls work like dir for example.

A bit more information on what you want to do or need the program for would help us to find hints for you though.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 5, 2006)

I need to use the netuse command so I can have another peers HD as one of mine.


----------



## Damrod (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, I don't know if there is a Terminal app that has that special command. But have you tried to mount the remote volume with the "Connect to..." command of the Finder? It should be Command-K. You can enter the remote adress including protocol there (like nfs://aremoteserver.share.com for example). Wouldn't that be what you're looking for?


----------



## gabrielleitao (Aug 5, 2006)

I would say you can use the Terminal (Applications==> Utilities)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 5, 2006)

There is no direct translation of cmd.exe on tha Mac, since cmd.exe is only a shell that allows you to enter DOS commands under Windows.  It is similar to the Terminal for Mac OS X in that it's simply a shell with which to enter the command-line interface of the respective OS.

DOS commands are incompatible with Mac OS X -- they're two, completely different operating systems, and thus the commands are different.  There may be something similar to "netuse" under Mac OS X (UNIX)... if you could explain exactly what netuse does, perhaps we can point you to a similar command-line program under Mac OS X that you can execute from the Terminal.


----------



## HateEternal (Aug 5, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> There may be something similar to "netuse" under Mac OS X (UNIX)... if you could explain exactly what netuse does, perhaps we can point you to a similar command-line program under Mac OS X that you can execute from the Terminal.



I'm pretty sure netuse just mounts a windows file share. So CJ if you want to mount a shared directory the easiest way, as Damrod said, is to do a command + k in finder and enter smb://<target computer ip>/<share name>

If you really feel the need to use a command line you could open Terminal and either use smbutil, smbclient, or mount_smbfs but you probably don't need to do it that way, and it's probably more of a pain in the ass than you want.


----------

